# Possible new aero products from FMS Automotive!



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I contacted FMS Automotive about their products that I saw at SEMA shortly after SEMA. They told me that they would keep me posted when things started coming about. Well this morning they messeged asking if I thought there would be any interest in their rear spoiler that was on their silver beetle and Eurotuners Beetle at SEMA. They also made the one off spoiler that is on VWVORTEX's SuperBeetle. What do you guys think? Would you like to see products like the spoiler pictured and the front lip on the Eurotuner Beetle? 

-Wes


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any updates on the front spoiler from the silver/matte black beetle?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep! I'm interested in front lip options.


----------



## bul8bug (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm interested in the rear spoiler


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

That Spoiler is Awesome!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I just got a reply back from FMS stating that the front spoiler that is on the matte gray/silver beetle shown above will be available directly from VWoA but he doesn't know when :banghead:

Don't know about the rear diffuser or spoiler (as i didnt ask) but I would assume if VW picked up the front they will also be providing the rear accessories. 

Hopefully they won't drag their feet too long...


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

Ide like to see something more like a mini whale tail style Porsche 911 style !!!


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Depending on price Im in for the front lip & rear diffuser.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> So I just got a reply back from FMS stating that the front spoiler that is on the matte gray/silver beetle shown above will be available directly from VWoA but he doesn't know when :banghead:


Not his fault lol. Talked to the guy who does know, he said stay tuned, pricing and availability for front spoiler and rear diffuser will be out soon.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

PHATBUG! said:


> Ide like to see something more like a mini whale tail style Porsche 911 style !!!


This.


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

No more update with this rear spolier and front lip? After both for my own beetle and have emailed fms myself to show an interest but hoping they release these products!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Lip is out as a VW accessory, already have it on my car


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Where can we get it?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

:heart: the spoiler, front lip, and rear diffuser on the silver car. Gotta look into prices...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chillout said:


> Where can we get it?


your dealer, like all other vwoa accessories 

looks so sexy:


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Part # for the vwoa lip?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks good vwndhaus! Where do we order the lip from?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

MnATL said:


> Looks good vwndhaus! Where do we order the lip from?


dealer , it's on the vw accessories site on vw.com


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> dealer , it's on the vw accessories site on vw.com


Found it! Here is a link to my local dealers page.

http://riversidevwparts.com/vwparts...ies/accessories.html&__utmv=-&__utmk=23697081


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

That's the one


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone has better pictures? The ones on the Official site aren't very clear...and the ones here do not include a straight-on view, or show the lip all by itself.

Also: 


> ATTENTION: Front Valance cannot be installed on cars without Factory Rear Hatch Spoiler.


Why would that be?!


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the note is vw covering themselves perhaps front lip putting more downforce on the front of the car and not having the rear spoiler would lift weight from the rear wheels, cant see it making that much difference.

I prefer the lip on the green beetle and the spoiler, and the spoiler is number 1 thing on my list before the front!


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> your dealer, like all other vwoa accessories
> 
> looks so sexy:


When it says it comes primed, what colour have you painted it?


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

well FMS arent going to produce the spoiler got this email from them this morning

Hi Mark,

FMS Automotive will not be offering any of the spoiler options that were displayed on the 3 different 2012 Beetles at SEMA. We do believe that Volkswagen will be offering an accessory spoiler for the Beetle in the near future. Hope this helps!

Warm regards,

Kim

Kimberly Nozawa
Marketing Specialist
FMS Automotive

Missing a trick not pumping a spoiler out i'd say just got to wait for a tuning company with the right thinking cap to start producing something similar and i'll be on it!!!!!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The front air dam is the only option I am interested in...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

batman2013 said:


> well FMS arent going to produce the spoiler got this email from them this morning
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> ...


Makes sense, they did the same with the front and rear valance, vw sells it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Lip is out as a VW accessory, already have it on my car


A pic or two would be nice. I've only seen it on the SEMA car.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

batman2013 said:


> well FMS arent going to produce the spoiler got this email from them this morning
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> ...


Hmmm, reading between the lines on this, it seems FMS is going to produce the OEM accessory spoiler for VW? I mean why would they stop when people are clearly asking for it?


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Hmmm, reading between the lines on this, it seems FMS is going to produce the OEM accessory spoiler for VW? I mean why would they stop when people are clearly asking for it?


More likely, there is a limited market for the product, they believe that VWOA will be releasing a spoiler that is close to the same as theirs. Therefore it is not profitable to ramp up production and produce these for the limited number they will sell.


----------

